# New Machine, AMD FX 6100 and Asus M5A78L-M LX is good ?



## StanMen (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys! it was long time cince my last post i have a new machine build so i want to know if it good; 

CPU; AMD FX6100 BlackEdition Unlocked 3.3Ghz stock cooler
Motherboard; ASUS M5A78L-M LX 
PSU; NOX NXsires 620 Watt
RAM; DDR3 Vingance 8Gb BLUE
HDD; 320GB SATA 3.5 WD BLUE CAVIAR
OS; Windows 7 64Bit SP1
Case; Zalman Z11

the grafic cad is Gigabyte HD 6870 OC 3 fanns.

Guys do you think is a good and combination ?
and i want OC that CPU to 6.0Ghz its possible on liquid cooling Corsair H70 ?


----------



## hastalabs (Mar 24, 2012)

your combination like my rig FX 6100 can handle nicely HD6870 so far but the 6ghz maybe difficult to reach it with water cooling cuz U must be need voltage bumps around 1.6v for daily it is worse


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2012)

I think 6Ghz is probably out of the question for 24/7 use with out a pretty beastly water-cooling setup, and even then I don't think it will be possible.  Aim for 4.5-5.0Ghz and you should be pretty happy with the performance.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, things we need to know, what is your budget? What type of build were you after, high end gaming rig, midrange gaming rig or just your everyday computer

I guess you haven't heard, AMD's bulldozer has aids.....I recommend Intel's 1155 socket platform...an 2500K, cheap motherboard that supports 1155 CPU's  (Too many too list).....the RAM you chose seems decent enough

I was going to recommend an 60GB SSD for Win7 and basic applications and a storage Drive bigger then 320GB but it seems your on a strict budget


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

You're going to burn that board getting anywhere near 4.6Ghz. Pretty sure it's rated for 125W max.


----------



## StanMen (Mar 25, 2012)

hastalabs said:


> your combination like my rig FX 6100 can handle nicely HD6870 so far but the 6ghz maybe difficult to reach it with water cooling cuz U must be need voltage bumps around 1.6v for daily it is worse





JATownes said:


> I think 6Ghz is probably out of the question for 24/7 use with out a pretty beastly water-cooling setup, and even then I don't think it will be possible.  Aim for 4.5-5.0Ghz and you should be pretty happy with the performance.





Lionheart said:


> Hey, things we need to know, what is your budget? What type of build were you after, high end gaming rig, midrange gaming rig or just your everyday computer
> 
> I guess you haven't heard, AMD's bulldozer has aids.....I recommend Intel's 1155 socket platform...an 2500K, cheap motherboard that supports 1155 CPU's  (Too many too list).....the RAM you chose seems decent enough
> 
> I was going to recommend an 60GB SSD for Win7 and basic applications and a storage Drive bigger then 320GB but it seems your on a strict budget





JrRacinFan said:


> You're going to burn that board getting anywhere near 4.6Ghz. Pretty sure it's rated for 125W max.




Hey ! guys thanks very much it was very caind from you to telling me the best ! ok so now as i get my CPU and mobo instaled in my bench i do some tests and i will post some sistem pics as i do always  and yha JATownes thanks for recomending me OC and you know you right about that i beter stay on 4.5 Ghz or 5.0 Ghz depend on the how thing going on OC, i must be very precise with voltages to have it stable, and i have possibility to have one XFX HD 5870 OC insted of HD6870, i know that HD5870 is an top hight range graphic card so 

chears guys! and thanks and tell me one more thing the power supply is good right ? 

i has one PSU from Corsair 500W its good PSU but is not good for this sistem :/


----------



## StanMen (Mar 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You're going to burn that board getting anywhere near 4.6Ghz. Pretty sure it's rated for 125W max.



oh i have ben seen that on 4.2 Ghz OC on idle is pull up to 159W so if i get it to 4.5 may be is up to 167W or 170W idle  he so i need to see the things wen i OC CPU  he


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2012)

larger HD ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2012)

You might want to consider i3 chips if your primary purpose is gaming.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd go Socket 1155 with an i5 (2500k if you want to OC) since it will outperform an FX-6100 any day of the week.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I'd go Socket 1155 with an i5 (2500k if you want to OC) since it will outperform an FX-6100 any day of the week.



2500K is almost definitely out of the budget if he is aiming for FX6100. 2100 or 2120 is more sensible I think.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> 2500K is almost definitely out of the budget if he is aiming for FX6100. 2100 or 2120 is more sensible I think.



To expand off your post; here's a nice little review with the cpu's at stock.
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_fx_6100_4100_review/




StanMen said:


> so i need to see the things wen i OC CPU


No offense; what you are going to see is smoke and flames coming from your board if you go anywhere above 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> To expand off your post; here's a nice little review with the cpu's at stock.
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_fx_6100_4100_review/



Same conclusion of OP primarily uses single thread programs. 

Of course its better to stick with FX6100 if he is doing lots of multithreaded stuff.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> To expand off your post; here's a nice little review with the cpu's at stock.
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_fx_6100_4100_review/
> 
> 
> ...



Agree 100%... power use is exponential after 4.2-4.4 ghz. I wouldn't go past 4.2.

 if you're going to do it anyway just keep a camcorder running so you can post a video of your board burning up for youtube.


----------



## StanMen (Apr 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> larger HD ?





Fourstaff said:


> You might want to consider i3 chips if your primary purpose is gaming.





xenocide said:


> I'd go Socket 1155 with an i5 (2500k if you want to OC) since it will outperform an FX-6100 any day of the week.





Fourstaff said:


> 2500K is almost definitely out of the budget if he is aiming for FX6100. 2100 or 2120 is more sensible I think.





JrRacinFan said:


> To expand off your post; here's a nice little review with the cpu's at stock.
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_fx_6100_4100_review/
> 
> 
> ...





Fourstaff said:


> Same conclusion of OP primarily uses single thread programs.
> 
> Of course its better to stick with FX6100 if he is doing lots of multithreaded stuff.





Norton said:


> Agree 100%... power use is exponential after 4.2-4.4 ghz. I wouldn't go past 4.2.
> 
> if you're going to do it anyway just keep a camcorder running so you can post a video of your board burning up for youtube.




Thanks guys ! thanks you for your advice! and for your time, so i now got almos all my payment i just waiting for day 11 to get my stuff CPU  and MOBO  and as soon i get it i will post you my choice  For now is sicret as i did say in my first post i wil get somthing good for gaming yes ! yes! yes! milion times yes! is for gaming and multitasking also, i will get betwin i7 2600K and 2500k and AMD FX!


----------

